# Fibro and alcohol



## Guest (Jun 11, 2000)

I don't know if anyone else has had this happen but I have never been diagnosed with fibro my back Dr. says it is a diagnoses given to people when the Dr can't make a diagnosis so that is what I am up against. Anyway it seems that every time I go to dinner and order a glass of wine my shoulder will get a big knot and hurt so bad that I have to get up and leave the table. I have learned not to order wine. I have had this happen on a number of occasions and it seems to happen only when I drink wine or wine coolers. When I mentioned this to my Dr. he just kind of ignored me. I sure wish I could find someone that could help. I was wanting to knoe it anyone else has had the wine related episodes that I have had? Help Needed here!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2000)

LoniSue--Welcome--I can't say that I have had a shoulder episode but I find now that when I do drink, if I have too many, I sleep so horrible, worse than normal as if we didn't already have a bad time sleeping. If I just have a couple of drinks early in the evening, I am okay, but wait too late, and it's awful.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lonisue:I quit drinking about 8 years ago (around the time I was officially diagnosed with fm and high blood pressure). I use to enjoy my wine and odd drink, but started getting all red (my cheeks with be red and my whole body with get red). Someone told me I might be allergic to alcohol. Then I would start waking up with terrible headaches so I decided it wasn't worth it. My friend said that people with fm are very sensitive to meds, alcohol. I do miss it, especially when I'm socializing, but I figure I just can't handle the after effects.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

After about a half of a glass of alcohol, I can feel the effects. It goes right to my legs.


----------

